# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر حوزه کنکور سراسری

## ehsan329

سلام
دوستان من موقع ثبت نام کنکور شهری که توش زندگی میکردم رو زدم
الان به دلیل شغل پدرم مجبوریم نقل مکان کنیم به یه شهر دیگه و مسافتشم نسبتا دوره به این شهر که روز کنکور پاشم بیام اینجا
و میخوام حوزه رو عوض کنم
اما از طریق سیستم درخواست سنجش اطلاع دادم تو دوتا متن متفاوت هر دوبار مثل یه ربات یه جواب داد که نمیشه
بعدش زنگ زدم خود سنجش گفت دو سه روز قبل کنکور برو باجه رفع نقص اونجا درست کنن برات!!!!
داستان چیه؟!
الان که نزدیک 1ماهو نیم وقته عوض نمیکنن بعد دو سه روز قبل کنکور عوض میکنن؟!
چه کنم الان؟؟؟؟😢

----------


## ninish

> سلام
> دوستان من موقع ثبت نام کنکور شهری که توش زندگی میکردم رو زدم
> الان به دلیل شغل پدرم مجبوریم نقل مکان کنیم به یه شهر دیگه و مسافتشم نسبتا دوره به این شهر که روز کنکور پاشم بیام اینجا
> و میخوام حوزه رو عوض کنم
> اما از طریق سیستم درخواست سنجش اطلاع دادم تو دوتا متن متفاوت هر دوبار مثل یه ربات یه جواب داد که نمیشه
> بعدش زنگ زدم خود سنجش گفت دو سه روز قبل کنکور برو باجه رفع نقص اونجا درست کنن برات!!!!
> داستان چیه؟!
> الان که نزدیک 1ماهو نیم وقته عوض نمیکنن بعد دو سه روز قبل کنکور عوض میکنن؟!
> چه کنم الان؟؟؟؟😢


داداش منم زبان خارجه رو اشتباه زدم فرانسه حالا بيچاره شدم درخواست هم بدم سنجش هزار و يك گرفتاري داره منم موندم چيكار كنم! اين باجه رفع نقص چي هست؟؟!!

----------


## ehsan329

بعد اینکه کارت ورود به جلسه صاد میکنن تو هر شهر باحه رفع نقص میذارن که بری اونجا درست کنی...برای تو شاید درست بشه اما برا حوزه شهره مگه میشه اخه دو سه روز قبل عوض کنن حوزه رو وقتی محل ازمونت و برگه ت مشخص شده! بچه گیر آوردن!
کسی نمیدونه باید چیکار کرد؟!

----------


## amin1441

> داداش منم زبان خارجه رو اشتباه زدم فرانسه حالا بيچاره شدم درخواست هم بدم سنجش هزار و يك گرفتاري داره منم موندم چيكار كنم! اين باجه رفع نقص چي هست؟؟!!


خخخخ OMG! یه راه داری اونم این که بری تو این مدت فرانسه رو ببندی!  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ehsan329

> خخخخ OMG! یه راه داری اونم این که بری تو این مدت فرانسه رو ببندی!


اذیتش نکن بابا میتونه درست کنه
من چیکار کنم!!!

----------


## ehsan329

کسی نیست به داد ما برسه؟😢

----------

